

Apple Event October 2014 Live Stream - qnk
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/2014-oct-event/

======
jasode
>New iMac with Retina 5K starts at $2499.

That's an enticing price if Anandtech's guess[1] of $2500 for the (yet
unreleased) Dell 5120x2880 monitor is accurate. The Dell display doesn't
include a Mac computer inside it. If Dell had to recalibrate its price in
response to Apple's announcement, would it be something like $1899 street
price?

EDIT to add: I find it interesting to compare this new display announcement to
the CinemaDisplay 10 years ago. When Apple debuted the 30" 2560x1600
CinemaDisplay in June 2004, no other major manufacturer had a comparable
display. Dell didn't introduce their 2560x1600 3007WFP until January 2006.
Apple was the only player for that high resolution and that strength was
reflected in the price: $3299. It stayed at that price for over a year (Apple
finally lowered it to $2499 in October 2005). Today, Dell announced their 5k
monitor _6 weeks before_ Apple. I guess it's getting harder and harder these
days for Apple to create products that catches their competitors else off
guard.

[1][http://www.anandtech.com/show/8496/dell-
previews-27inch-5k-u...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/8496/dell-
previews-27inch-5k-ultrasharp-monitor-5120x2880)

~~~
pdabbadabba
Am I the only one who, when he sees the side shot of the Apple product line up
[[http://d35lb3dl296zwu.cloudfront.net/uploads/photo/image/183...](http://d35lb3dl296zwu.cloudfront.net/uploads/photo/image/18387/DSC_0773.jpg)]
just sees the word: "oil!"?

Edit: For all those down-modders out there, I suppose I should clarify that
I'm not making any sort of environmental point. (Though I suppose a person
might.) I own several Apple products myself (and probably soon a few more) and
while I think the tech/consumer-electronics industry has a lot of work to do
to even approach sustainability, I don't think there's any reason to single
Apple out for criticism. I am a bit surprised, though, that nobody at Apple
thought writing out the word "oil" with their products was a bad idea given
their past troubles with Greenpeace.

------
Steko
27" Retina iMac at 5120x2880 which they are calling "5K"

edit: Dell previewed a similar screen last month[1] a "world first" but won't
ship til December (5K iMac shipping today if I heard right?). No price on Dell
screen, rumor was $2,500 but Apple's throwing in a computer for the same price
so I doubt that will hold up.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8272702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8272702)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Finally.

Really, I'll probably buy this, but it's more important that it takes desktop
computing is finally moving on from ridiculous low res displays.

~~~
slantyyz
>> ridiculous low res displays.

Like many people, my vision took a hit when I turned 40, so I have to disagree
with that statement. While YMMV, 1080p on a 27" monitor is not ridiculously
low res for the average person.

Anything between 100-130 dpi is more than fine enough with me at my viewing
distances.

Speaking only for my use case -- when I'm doing work, I'd prefer a >= 4K
resolution that gives me more real estate over one that gives me denser
pixels, which is why I would choose a 40" 4K monitor over a 28" 4K monitor,
because the pixels on the smaller monitor are simply wasted on my aging eyes.

To me, the main beneficiaries of the new 5K iMac are designers and people who
work with (or care a lot about) video and photography. I left gamers out of
the list, because I don't know if the R9 M290X is actually powerful enough to
drive a game at native res at 60fps.

~~~
roeme
> _1080p on a 27 " monitor is not ridiculously low res for the average
> person._

OTOH, now I have to disagree with you a bit. I'm currently using 1080p on a
24" and while I'm ok with it so far (everyone else using the screen, ranging
from ages 10 to 55 has no issue either), I would under no circumstances go
lower than this. And it's not like my vision has improved since my 20's (in
the 30s currently).

But, as the interested reader realizes at this point, it really boils down
more to the defition of 'average person'.

> _To me, the main beneficiaries of the new 5K iMac are designers and people
> who work with (or care a lot about) video and photography_

Did you intend to leave out programmers? I'm asking because for instance, I
prefer to do my readings on paper than on screen; simply because of the higher
dpi/'ppi'. And after having worked a bit with a Retina display, I can't almost
can't wait to do my work on one...

~~~
slantyyz
>> it really boils down more to the defition of 'average person'.

That's fair. On my 15" 1680x1050 MBP (~175dpi), almost anyone(different ages)
who came to look at my screen would make some negative comment about having to
squint to read the text, especially if I'm running Windows. My 27" 1080p
monitor is lower density, but it's also about a foot farther than where a
laptop screen would be for me.

>> Did you intend to leave out programmers?

Yes, but let me explain my logic: I think most programmers would rather have
the equivalent of four 1080p screens worth of text editors and debugging
windows than sharper text quality on a single smaller screen. Having both real
estate and dpi, of course, would be even more ideal.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I'd actually prefer my text to work better. 27" is about my limit for real
estate before I start getting neck strain.

------
squidi
[http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pounqefvo...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pounqefvoiubefvpiub10/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8)
for VLC Windows users

------
rikkus
"6x faster than other browsers at typical JavaScript on websites."

Bold claim. [http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-october-16-2014-media-
eve...](http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-october-16-2014-media-
event/images/IMG_0250.JPG)

Would be interesting to know what the technology is behind this (if the claim
is even half true).

~~~
Artemis2
That's very bold, but also pretty vague given the "average website" mention.

I doubt Apple has more developers working on Safari than Google has on V8.

~~~
Zikes
Safari is able to cheat by interfacing more with the OS than V8, which has to
be able to run on more platforms. It's the same reason IE beats it out in
certain benchmarks.

~~~
DannyBee
To be honest, this makes near 0 difference in _javascript_ performance, which
is entirely good codegen (and making things like DOM traversal really fast).

In fact, for _average_ website javascript, the fastest "not horrible" codegen
will win, because they run for such short times.

------
epmatsw
Hmm. iPad Mini, iPad Mini 2, iPad Mini 3, iPad Air, and iPad Air 2. Wasn't one
of the key insights that Steve Jobs had when he returned to Apple that they
had too many variations of their products with no obvious differentiation? As
much as I love their products, it seems like they're rapidly slipping back
down that slope...

~~~
Steko
iPod Classic, iPod Mini, iPod Nano, iPod Shuffle, iPod Touch...

~~~
epmatsw
I guess the counter argument to that would be that those products are all
clearly differentiated by their names and appearances. The iPad Mini 1-3 all
look identical barring close inspection, and their names give no indication of
what the differences are other than that one has a higher number.

~~~
r00fus
Perhaps that was a luxury offered by the fact that the iPod had no meaningful
competitors to speak of (and would be strong today if Apple hadn't
cannibalized the product line).

Also, today cases and accessories rely on Apple form factor as a platform on
which to build - and that's a huge market, and important for consumers and 3rd
party vendors... I'd like to think my iPhone6 case (if I owned a 6) would fit
the next year's model.

iPod nano with 5 different form factors in 8 years? Ain't nobody got time for
dat no more.

------
sogen
Ars Technica Liveblog, always a nice source:

[http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-october-16-2014-media-
eve...](http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-october-16-2014-media-event/)

------
benaiah
Air-gap elimination in the iPad Air 2 should make this much better at use in
sunlight - there's a claimed 56% reduction in reflections.

------
clamprecht
Does anyone know if there is a technical reason they make this Safari-only?

~~~
squigs25
This creates a social class system surrounding Apple products - only those who
are privileged enough to be on the Apple ecosystem are allowed to watch Apple
events.

While they could definitely make all of their events streamable on a wide
variety of devices, this tactic makes everyone not in the ecosystem feel as
though they've been let down by the technology which they own.

It also ensures that the audience is more Apple-centric, and the first to hear
the conference lectures will already be biased in favor of Apple given that
they are already Apple users.

~~~
brymaster
Your reply wasn't a technical one regarding the question, but I think you've
been unfairly downvoted as there is actually truth in what you're saying.
These are exactly the types of conversations that marketing teams at Apple
would have about creating the perception around their brand.

Note: before a fervent product enthusiast thinks about hitting that downvote
button, I've typed this comment from my very own MBP.

~~~
squigs25
Thanks - I appreciate that you're sticking up for healthy debates. While I
understand that my view might not be universal, I think all too often the
average HN'er is feeling that it is ok to downvote someone they disagree with.
It's our diversity of opinions that contributes to the growth of our
community.

------
wmblaettler
Also live blogged here: [http://live.theverge.com/apple-ipad-live-
blog/](http://live.theverge.com/apple-ipad-live-blog/)

------
pkallberg
Hopefully no Chinese voiceover this time :)

------
hayksaakian
New Mac Mini @ 499$ lowers the barrier to entry for mac/ios development.

(Yes there was always the resale market, but apple is driving down the price
overall. You won't find a used mac mini over 499)

------
tlo
MacRumors Live Coverage:
[http://www.macrumors.com/2014/10/16/october-2014-event-
live/](http://www.macrumors.com/2014/10/16/october-2014-event-live/)

------
tvon
mhm, no stand-alone display? I'd get one of those, not getting an iMac though.

~~~
hamstergene
I don't think one is even possible until Intel releases Thunderbolt 3.

Transferring True-color 5120x2880 at 60 fps requires at least 25GBit/s
connection, and no existing connections (on shipped computers) can handle
that. The best ones currently are Thunderbolt 2 with 20 GBps, and DisplayPort
1.2 with 17GBps.

Only just a few weeks ago, DisplayPort 1.3 was released, which tops 32Gbps,
and upcoming Thunderbolt 3 is promising 40 Gbps. Those two are finally making
honest-60fps 27" Retina Display possible, so it should not be long until we
see one. (Though of course that will require Apple to update all Macs with
Thunderbolt 3 or DP 1.3 ports first)

------
berberous
How does single image HDR work?

~~~
fudged71
With access to the RAW pixel information they can artificially under- and
over-exposure then map those into an HDR image.

------
sidcool
Same old question. How in the world do I watch it on a Windows PC?

~~~
pkallberg
Looks like VLC is the way to go - try this:
[http://www.geekwire.com/2014/heres-watch-apples-ipad-
event-w...](http://www.geekwire.com/2014/heres-watch-apples-ipad-event-
windows-pc/)

Direct link: [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pijnadfpv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pijnadfpvkjnfvpijhabdfvpijbadfv09/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8)

------
thedangler
Alternative streaming links?

~~~
kmfrk
Apple TV, wonder whether there's a dedicated app that can be used for iOS like
with WWDC.

I think TWiT do live commentary or something.

~~~
borkt
Yeah they just irrelevant jokes and laugh at each other so you can't actually
hear what is going on. They have really gone downhill with their live
coverage.

------
_mikz
Its magical.

------
joemaller1
The signal-to-noise ratio in this event is terrible so far.

------
DannyBee
I wonder if gruber's secret plans for apple watch will make an appearance

